# Need Subs, Col's Ohio



## gndhog (Dec 8, 2003)

Contact D & S Lawn Mgt, 614-258-9680

Thank You!
David


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

*need help?*

Where at in ohio do you need help. I'm willing to help and any way I can.

Thanks,
Ron Clapper
Clapper & Company


----------



## gndhog (Dec 8, 2003)

*snow removal, columbus*

Thanks for the reply, I'm in Columbus & can reached at 614-258-9680

Thanks, 
David


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

*any time*

any time, i'm from the canton area. We service stark, Carroll, and Columbiana Co. areas. When you said Col's, i wasn't sure if you ment columbus or cloumbiana. If you need help up this way let me know. Be glad to help any way I can. [email protected] or 330-205-0628 is mt cell.

Ron Clapper
Clapper & Company


----------

